# Krate shift cable ferrule



## Grey Ghost (Oct 12, 2022)

What is this tubular ferrule/sleeve on the cable that attaches to the shifter housing?
What does it do?
Does it screw in or is it ok if it can be rotated by hand?

I first saw these on a friends 1968 Sears Spyder 10 speed.
I had the same bike. His had this ferrule on the cable, mine did not.
We never knew exactly what they were for.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 12, 2022)

Grey Ghost said:


> What is this tubular ferrule/sleeve on the cable that attaches to the shifter housing?
> What does it do?
> Does it screw in or is it ok if it can be rotated by hand?
> 
> ...



That is the shifter over load tube. I t keeps you from stripping the gears.


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 12, 2022)

That part is called an "Overload" tube. It keeps you from breaking your shifter cable on a 5-Speed bike. The shifter lever can break the cable to the derailleur if the gears get jammed, and the Overload Tube has a spring inside it that relieves tension on the cable is something is off with the shifting.

Yours is mounted correctly, there isn't a ferrule on the end of the tube going into the shifter. What looks to be missing on your bike (because the tube is pointed down and the cable is too) is something called a "Double Cable Clamp". All Krate bikes had these mounted on the top tube to hold the brake cable and shifter cable against the frame as they pass to the end of the frame.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 12, 2022)

Ah, know I know. Thank you.

As far as the clamp goes, Is it something like this?


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 12, 2022)

Found the double clamp for sale.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Oct 12, 2022)

All the Schwinn Shifter bikes I recall seeing used the double cable clamp, they all had a brake and shifter cable on the same side of the frame.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 12, 2022)

GG,

Seeing how you just joined the CABE, it may be beneficial for you to use the “search“ feature to view the Schwinn Krate bikes on this site.
Plenty of good informative people here that have shared photos of their Krates.

Here are a few photos of my Original August 1970 Pea Picker showing the double cable clamp and it’s factory location.


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 12, 2022)

Great Pea Picker there! I like the placement of the dealer decal on the downtube, very cool!


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 12, 2022)

I do use search, I just don’t know the nomenclature well enough yet to make it work all the time.

Don’t know whatcha don’t know, and all that.

Thanks for the picture of the factory placement, very helpful.

I love your Pea Picker. Green was always one of my favorite colors on the Sting-Rays.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 12, 2022)

Here is a 1969 Pea that has Heavy Patina.

Looks to still have it’s Green Line gripper Slik. Cool!


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 12, 2022)

rfeagleye said:


> Great Pea Picker there! I like the placement of the dealer decal on the downtube, very cool!



Hey Rob,

I too love where they placed that cool water slide decal in San Francisco.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Oct 12, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Here is a 1969 Pea that has Heavy Patina.
> 
> Looks to still have it’s Green Line gripper Slik. Cool!
> 
> View attachment 1711099



Is that the single bend shift lever?
Awesome bike!


----------

